# Scotland Resorts Good for Day Tours



## MonicaOnVacation (Dec 22, 2020)

We are gifting my MIL an RCI exchange for Christmas to Scotland in 2021. She wants to go on a trip to the home of her beloved: Outlander.  She doesn't want to drive around, so for the weeks she's in the countryside she wants to do day bus tours. Is anyone familiar with RCI resorts where Bus Tours pick up from the resort?

Thanks much!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 22, 2020)

I am a huge Outlander fan.

I have been to Scotland but it has been 30 years and Outlander has prompted me to go back again.  I was to go this year, but 2020 happened.  So right now it might be next year or the year after.

That being said Edinburgh is a good base for a lot of the stuff around that area. They do film out of the studio a lot, so there are lots of locations to visit.   There are a lot of day trips that can be arranged out of Edinburgh.   But some of the locations are a bit far out from that, like Glencoe and Inverness areas.  I know that I am planning on staying at the HGVCs in the highlands, there are 3 choices and I own HGVC points, but having a car at those locations is a requirement.  I don't believe there are enough day trips that originate outside of the cities.   I am planning on Staying in Edinburgh just in a hotel, as there are not a lot of timeshare options that are available.

You may want to consider a stay near Edinburgh and then a multiday bus trip to catch some of the farther out locations.  Or just do a bus trip and skip that Timeshare accommodation.  There are a lot of outlander options available now.  They have said that Outlander has driven Scotland tourism number up some 67%.  (Source https://www.washingtonpost.com/life...0a2dfc-4c26-11ea-b721-9f4cdc90bc1c_story.html )

There is a Trafalgar Tour that I considered taking....  https://www.trafalgar.com/en-us/tours/t/highland-trail-inspired-by-outlander  but it does not run at the time of year you are listing.  Also December will be cold.  Is your mom prepared for that?

PM me if you want some additional info


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Dec 23, 2020)

When we stayed at Kilconquhar, the resort offered numerous day trips, but for your mom it may be difficult to reach w/out a car. Staying at a t/s in Inverness, Edinburgh or Glasgow might work best for taking tours.
I, too, am an Outlander fan and when we cruised to Inverness in 2016 we toured with WOW Scotland and saw several sights including the Culodden battleground. Out of Edinburgh we used Timberbush tours, but Rabbie's tours are also highly recommended. I would go back to Scotland in a heartbeat!


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 24, 2020)

We stayed in at the Hilton Carlton in Edinburgh (they had a sale), and
w-a car, at the HGVC Craigendarroch resort, out of the way, near Ballater.


----------



## MonicaOnVacation (Dec 27, 2020)

Thank you! She has decided to go in May 2021. She too is on a lot of tour boards, so we'll see what we can line up for her. I think she wants to do like a two-week tour and then like a week in Inverness or somewhere out in the country. 


beejaybeeohio said:


> When we stayed at Kilconquhar, the resort offered numerous day trips, but for your mom it may be difficult to reach w/out a car. Staying at a t/s in Inverness, Edinburgh or Glasgow might work best for taking tours.
> I, too, am an Outlander fan and when we cruised to Inverness in 2016 we toured with WOW Scotland and saw several sights including the Culodden battleground. Out of Edinburgh we used Timberbush tours, but Rabbie's tours are also highly recommended. I would go back to Scotland in a heartbeat!


----------

